# Small hiking, waterproof, uber reliable headlamp recommendations



## rickypanecatyl (Sep 26, 2019)

I work for an NGO that does relief work in war zones and disaster areas - Syria, Iraq, Burma, Southern Philippines etc. On some of the "tamer" trips I bring my family with me. This year is different - it'll be the first time ever my 17 year old daughter goes into one of these places without me :huh: and she wants/needs a reliable, waterproof headlamp - good enough to take baths in the river with at night without worrying about it breaking.

I've got nearly a dozen but none of them quite fit the bill. I'll mention a couple top choices I already have and why they aren't quite right:

At the smallest end of what I'm looking at is the Nitecore NU20 Hi CRI lamp and at the large end of what I'm considering is the 18650 Fenix HP12.

*NU20 Pro's*
- Small and lightweight
- efficient = although the battery is small, it can be recharged dozens of times with a 10K phone power bank.
- UI is fairly straightforward and simple which is important. (Most of the "upgrades/newer versions" of this head lamp have bigger batteries, multiple LED's with multiple buttons. Hiding in a war zone it is imperative to know what mode the light will turn on in at times and not have to stop and think about it in the pitch black!) 
- Love that Hi CRI.

*NU20 Con's*
- Very unreliable and not even close to waterproof! I've had several and bought dozens to give away; I would say averaging 20 different head lamps they average the ability to recharge 5-8 times before something breaks! (Some of course can do more charges and some are dead on arrival!)
To be clear, I'd certainly be willing to pay much more for a much more reliable version of the same.

*Fenix HP12 Pros*
- The lamp in the front and 18650 battery in the back do a great job of balancing each other; my favorite trail running lamp for this reason!
- Fairly straightforward UI.

*Fenix HP12 Cons*
- At the big end of what I was thinking.
- The low isn't that low.
- While it is much tougher than the nitecore NU20, I don't trust it for taking a bath in a river when I'm going to be away from the grid for another 2 weeks. 
To be clear, I've gotten a couple of mine wet, dunked and 8/10 times they're fine. But 8/10 is a pretty bad ratio for something like a parachute and even a light you really want to depend on!


So what say you? I'm willing to pay more, sacrifice lumens for dependability...

_(Of course I'm familiar with the mantra 2 is 1 and 1 is none! But I would NEVER buy a light/gun/gps etc from a dealer/manufacturer that says that!! She'll often be hiking 15-20 miles of mountainous terrain a day and we want to keep her gear light! Once you start really practicing 2 is 1 and 1 is none things get RIDICULOUS! 2 lights, 2 chargers, 2 tool kits and 2 first aid kits and a back up pair of boots and duct tape to fix them and gorilla tape to back up the duct tape if it goes bad after getting wet which it will!)_


----------



## badtziscool (Sep 26, 2019)

Zebralight? Specifically the AA model? I'm assuming AA batteries are available all over the world. I have the H51w (older model), and that has been on all of my backcountry excursions and has performed without a single hiccup. I can't speak for the newer AA models, but I'm hoping the quality and reliability is still the same.


----------



## LeanBurn (Sep 26, 2019)

Thrunite TH20 ?


----------



## Strintguy (Sep 26, 2019)

I have a couple of the new ZL's AA models and I would recommend against in this case. They go through alkalines way too quickly. It's fine if you can use Eneloops, but I wouldn't take them on a long camping trip again.


----------



## Keitho (Sep 26, 2019)

If it were me personally, I'd probably go with a ZL 18650 model--like you, I love high CRI, so it would probably be my H600Fc. As you mentioned, probably too heavy/bouncy for a running light, but fine for other non-bouncing applications. Sub-lumen modes and a very efficient driver make this one my choice for multi-day backcountry trips. Potted driver and a pretty burly build means that I would probably be OK with only one light, even if it gets rough treatment. I would take, however, a couple Folomov A1 chargers and at least one spare 18650 (I carry a spare 18650 in a ZL SC64c, but I guess there are other battery carriers!)

In all seriousness, there are relatively small 18650 lights with built-in USB charging--the light itself becomes a spare cell holder and a backup charger, besides obviously being a flashlight. I don't like the Olight's color temp and CRI, but the H2R might be worth a look if only for the in-light charging ability.


----------



## tech25 (Sep 26, 2019)

As much as I like my zebra lights, the UI is a bit more complex and you can inadvertently go to high plus not USB rechargeable. 

For simplicity and durability, I would consider the Surefire minimus. 

Pros are small, adjustable dial for output, tough and nice beamshape for closer use. 
Cons: not HCRI, a bit pricy and not usb rechargeable. 

In the more budget range there is olight H1R nova and similar headlamps from fenix etc. 

Surefire has a nice light with the Minimus but needs a few tweaks from a flashaholic to get it right. Or we can hope Malkoff or HDS makes a nice tough headlamp.


----------



## peter yetman (Sep 26, 2019)

Do you know, I was thinking HDS. It's going to be the most reliable light to use.
Especialy with a 2 x AA tube.
If a lot of her use will be handheld, you could consider this with a headband that fits it for bathtime.
I don't think there a light I trust as much as an HDS.
P


----------



## P_A_S_1 (Sep 26, 2019)

Have the second generation minimus and while it hasn't seen a lot of use it's been reliable. That said the beam doesn't throw far and has all sorts of backscatter. It's heavy and pricey too. The latest version is suppose to be better with a redesigned lens. Try before you buy as the size/weight might not work for you. Those that used my light all thought it was too bulky.


----------



## Kestrel (Sep 27, 2019)

I have the discontinued Minimus Vision ("HCRI" or at least SF's idea of what that would be, lol); and for me it seems to be an optimum camp / utility headlamp - great flood & field of view.
But to obtain any amount of 'throw', I definitely have to run it at its 75-100 lumen 'max' - which is pretty hard on CR123's.
And while reports on CPF indicate that it drops the tailcap current down when running 3.7V LiIons, it still isn't officially rated for them IIRC.

The other issue I have with them is their parasitic drain; I do not know if this was addressed in subsequent generations.


----------



## Buck91 (Sep 27, 2019)

O have an old zebralight h-something that’s a simple twisty three mode AA light. Rock solid and many hours of light on medium. Doesn’t look like they make though anymore, too bad.

My thrunite th20 has been a champ for camping and car work but I’ve never tested its ipx8 rating.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Sep 27, 2019)

I would think that a light with external battery pack would have a greater chance of leaking and even though built in USB charging is convenient it also would be another place to leak but then most lights have rubber caps on the switches a place to leak. One option that you may have not thought of is a headband that holds a regular flashlight on the side that would allow you more options you could have dual use of a flashlight and a headlight using the same light. I have a Fenix HL60R and it has an Eco mode and also dual red LEDs too and built in USB charging port not sure what the IPX rating is though.


----------



## P_A_S_1 (Sep 27, 2019)

Yeah the flood on the minimus is really good but on mine it produces a ring of light that shines out at 90 degrees right into the eyes. No drain on mine, it lived in the car for years no issues. Only used mine with primaries, thought li ions would fry it. One other issue some complain about is the loose housing but there are adjustment screws under the padding to address that (small Allen wrench).


----------



## Tixx (Sep 27, 2019)

This zebralight is my recommendation
http://www.zebralight.com/H53w-AA-Headlamp-Neutral-White_p_197.html

Your story of your child going without you just made my heart drop. My neighbor on the next block down lost his only daughter of highschool age to an explosive device while delivering books to a school over there in the middle east for an NGO. We memorialize it every year. I walk past their house daily. Something I'll never forget. I know the probability is low and such, but this sticks with me any time someone goes over there.


----------



## GeoBruin (Sep 27, 2019)

Strintguy said:


> I have a couple of the new ZL's AA models and I would recommend against in this case. They go through alkalines way too quickly. It's fine if you can use Eneloops, but I wouldn't take them on a long camping trip again.



Curious about your comment here. One of the advantages to Zebralights is that you can run a bunch of different modes including extremely low modes that have tiny current draws. You could make an alkaline (which arguably performs best at very low currents) run for weeks or months on these really low modes. Zebralights also have extremely efficient circuits so you are getting the most possible lumens out of a given battery chemistry. If you're recommending against Zebralights, I'm curious what you think would be better at not "going through" alkalines?


----------



## Strintguy (Sep 27, 2019)

Partly the problem was that I couldn't get my wife and daughter to run them on only med or low. These lights seem a bit over driven and with only a brief use of H2 they drain quickly. For the small extra weight, next time I would get an 18650 model. I don't like having a light and not being able to use the brightness...


----------



## Buck91 (Sep 27, 2019)

Strintguy said:


> Partly the problem was that I couldn't get my wife and daughter to run them on only med or low. These lights seem a bit over driven and with only a brief use of H2 they drain quickly. For the small extra weight, next time I would get an 18650 model. I don't like having a light and not being able to use the brightness...



Thats what is great about my old Zebralight, I think its an H50b. Twisty on/off with LMH modes only. Great runtimes but I wish the old XRE Q5 could be swapped without too much trouble. Not real feasible on that light though.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Sep 27, 2019)

Strintguy said:


> Partly the problem was that I couldn't get my wife and daughter to run them on only med or low. These lights seem a bit over driven and with only a brief use of H2 they drain quickly. For the small extra weight, next time I would get an 18650 model. I don't like having a light and not being able to use the brightness...



I have 2 18650 headlamps a Wowtac A2S and Fenix HL60R and the modes are pretty close to the same both having a low/medium/high and Turbo and eco/moonlight mode. The Wowtac may be more suitable for your wife and daughter because to access the moonlight and turbo modes you have to click differently. The moonlight you have to hold the button when off till it comes on if you just click it the light comes on in the last mode it was on. The Turbo is accessible when on in any mode by quick double clicking it so if you "forget" to tell them that option they may never use it... LOL


----------



## AVService (Sep 28, 2019)

Strintguy said:


> Partly the problem was that I couldn't get my wife and daughter to run them on only med or low. These lights seem a bit over driven and with only a brief use of H2 they drain quickly. For the small extra weight, next time I would get an 18650 model. I don't like having a light and not being able to use the brightness...



One of the handiest features of the ZL with the current new interface is that you can program one of the Groups to not even go to the high modes thus limiting output to increase run times.
Then with a simple set of clicks you can run it in another group of settings entirely.
It may take a little work to get it set up for the extremes of runtime AND output from different groups but it has been worth it for me for just this reason and works great here!


----------



## De-Lux (Sep 29, 2019)

Well, I am probably going to get slammed for saying it but I would stay away from Zebralight if Uber dependability is important. Had a couple fail and one after lite use. Don't get me wrong, I love my Zebralights, I own 4, fit and finish are excellent. Not super crazy about the UI and definitely would be reluctant bathing or showering with any of my Zebra lights.I would look at ArmyTek otherwise buy two Zebralight to have one as back up JIC. I would also go with a Head lamp that runs AA primaries especially for the environment you will be using the light. A dozen AA's would roughly be the weight and space of a LiPo charger and you can get AA's just about anywhere.


----------



## AVService (Sep 29, 2019)

I don't know why you would get slammed for sharing your own experience but mine is exactly the opposite too.




De-Lux said:


> Well, I am probably going to get slammed for saying it but I would stay away from Zebralight if Uber dependability is important. Had a couple fail and one after lite use. Don't get me wrong, I love my Zebralights, I own 4, fit and finish are excellent. Not super crazy about the UI and definitely would be reluctant bathing or showering with any of my Zebra lights.I would look at ArmyTek otherwise buy two Zebralight to have one as back up JIC. I would also go with a Head lamp that runs AA primaries especially for the environment you will be using the light. A dozen AA's would roughly be the weight and space of a LiPo charger and you can get AA's just about anywhere.


----------



## De-Lux (Sep 29, 2019)

AVService said:


> I don't know why you would get slammed for sharing your own experience but mine is exactly the opposite too.


Yeah, I guess everybody's mileage varies. Ironically, one of the most problematic brands I have owned happens to be HDS. I had issues with 2 out of 4. Meanwhile, I have a cheap Dorcy that I purchased 20 years ago and keep in my glove box that is still going strong. Go figure.


----------



## tex.proud (Sep 29, 2019)

2 brands already mentioned, Zebraligt and Armytech, are highly recommended by me. I have a few models of both and had zero issues. I've even dropped them into the 9ft deep end of a pool for 5 minutes, and still running strong. Just clean dirt from the crevice between the cap and body before opening either.

The Armytech with the TIR optic seems to me to be a bit more for close up applications. Say within a room or around the camp site. The Zebralight seems to work better for seeing down the trail, or longer distances. Still works fine up close mind you. 

Both brands have headlamp models in AA, CR123, and 18650 so take your pick. As for recharging, the new Armytech models have magnetic recharging, so no port/plug to open up or leak. Zebralight does not yet have that feature. With a charger and power bank or solar panel you can recharge easily.

Run times are long on both, and comparable for practical uses. I prefer the "Memory" one click on feature of the Armytech UI though.

What I carry while camping, hiking, or off-roading with a group.
Armytech on left, Zebralight right both 18650


















That particular ZL was lost one night while off-roading. Fell off my head into about 3 feet of mud while getting my vehicle out of it. Found it the next day. Battery was dead, because I had it on high when I lost it, but after 13 hours in the mud, I just cleaned it off, and back in business after a recharge.


----------



## likethevegetable (Sep 30, 2019)

For reliability, I'd say battery choice is also important. The Energizer L91 are great primary batteries http://data.energizer.com/pdfs/l91.pdf


----------



## rickypanecatyl (Sep 30, 2019)

Thanks so much everyone for the excellent ideas!


----------



## rickypanecatyl (Oct 2, 2019)

Keitho said:


> I would take, however, a couple Folomov A1 chargers and at least one spare 18650 (I carry a spare 18650 in a ZL SC64c, but I guess there are other battery carriers!)
> 
> In all seriousness, there are relatively small 18650 lights with built-in USB charging--the light itself becomes a spare cell holder and a backup charger, besides obviously being a flashlight.



Thanks for this! I hadn't seen the Folomov chargers before and the spare 18650 light as a battery holder is a great idea!


----------



## rickypanecatyl (Oct 2, 2019)

Lynx_Arc said:


> I would think that a light with external battery pack would have a greater chance of leaking and even though built in USB charging is convenient it also would be another place to leak but then most lights have rubber caps on the switches a place to leak.



I've noticed 3 different styles of charging built into lights and am curious which one is the most reliable/waterproof:
1. micro or C USB under a rubber flap.
2. USB port protected under under screwed threads.
3. Magnetic charging cable that attaches to the outside.

I've assumed the magnetic charging cable would be the most waterproof - but it does require an extra cable to bring.

_(On that note, I'm curious if anyone has any tough/waterproof power banks you'd recommend? I've tried several brands of lightweight dry sacks to keep electronics dry and am not happy with any of them. Osprey/Sea to Summit have to treated EXTREMELY delicately to not tear; the thicker ones really add up in weight fast. For the expense of the lightweight versions they barely beat incredibly cheap ziploc bags. Random side topic: I remember watching a Bear Grylls show with my girls where he started with a large group and was eliminating 1 pair per episode. In one episode with river crossings and hard rain everyone's gear was wet and he yelled at them for not making sure their gear was waterproof. I think they were all using his label of waterproof packs. I was disappointed he never went into HOW to make sure everything in your pack is waterproof when we live in a day of products with big claims but poor performance. I was hoping to learn something... everyone I do this stuff with frequently uses plastic trash bags but I'm thinking/hoping there has to be an improvement on that for those willing to pay the money?)
_


----------



## rickypanecatyl (Oct 2, 2019)

Tixx said:


> Your story of your child going without you just made my heart drop. My neighbor on the next block down lost his only daughter of highschool age to an explosive device while delivering books to a school over there in the middle east for an NGO. We memorialize it every year. I walk past their house daily. Something I'll never forget. I know the probability is low and such, but this sticks with me any time someone goes over there.



I am so sorry to hear about your neighbor's daughter - that is heartbreaking! The risk is real of course - a good friend of mine was shot/wounded in Baghouz a few months ago and a friend/translator was killed in Mosul last year. The casualties of the people we're going to help are so much greater of course. FWIW though my daughters deeply love and respect me they think of me as "hyper over protective!" What they mean by that is I won't let them have a smart phone, watch TV and stuff like that!


----------



## rickypanecatyl (Oct 2, 2019)

tex.proud said:


> 2 brands already mentioned, Zebraligt and Armytech, are highly recommended by me.



Thanks for the pics Tex Proud - they look loved! 

I've actually had pretty bad experience with Armytek's reliability and worse with their "hassle free 10 year warranty." Mine have been good as far as waterproof goes but the tail cap switches constantly break. I've bought new ones and even gotten 2 with LOTS of work and back and forth communication with their "hassle free warranty" guys. 1 replacement (3mos later?) was dead on arrival; the other lasted 2 days.

From talking with Army tek I think they may actually believe their product is reliable... the way they explain it to me, their LIGHT is still good, it's just the tail cap that broke... almost like my light didn't work at all because it had a defective battery in it and they try to explain that's not them?

I see from your picture though the switch on the HL's looks quite different than on the Predator/Viking series so maybe they fixed it?


----------



## rickypanecatyl (Oct 2, 2019)

As I think about it, despite the weight I'm leaning towards sending her with 3 lights; a big 18650 HL, a small, backup HL and a 18650 flashlight with built in charging to charge! 

In the category of the 18650 light I'm considering the light I vetoed in the first post - the Fenix HP 12. It's now discontinued, but I don't see any replacement products that beat or tie the features that I liked about it earlier:

*Qualities I liked about the HP12:*
- Has higher durability claims than any current Fenix HL. 2M water AND 2M drop. Best new "_*claims*_" seem to be 2M water and 1M drop proof? It could be they're just as good with more realistic ratings?
- Weight balanced between the light in front and the 18650 battery at the back. It's the heaviest HL I trail run with but it works because of the balance. I don't see any current models that split the light and battery for balance?
- I liked the simplicity of it with no disco modes.

*How I'd update it:*
- XPL-Hi emitter for more throw; (I'd buy a 2nd one if they had a Hi CRI version as well); I'm guessing most would prefer the non-Hi... perhaps they could make 3 versions? 
- Add a moonlight mode with simple instant access. _(For NGO's with no weapons in combat zones, simple, intuitive access to a discreet moonlight mode is probably the most important when needing to be discreet!)_
- Add the best, waterproof charging with no drain!
- Add some of those cool, sticky rubber dots they have on the back of my Polar H10 heart rate monitor chest strap that keeps the band in place!


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Oct 2, 2019)

rickypanecatyl said:


> I've noticed 3 different styles of charging built into lights and am curious which one is the most reliable/waterproof:
> 1. micro or C USB under a rubber flap.
> 2. USB port protected under under screwed threads.
> 3. Magnetic charging cable that attaches to the outside.
> ...


I think that the magnetic charging is probably the best and the rubber flap the worst. 100% sealed means no chance of leaks but typically that isn't possible or isn't the best option over all due to I prefer being able to replace batteries in lights because having to wait for a battery to be charged enough to continue long enough to suffice makes the light useless when simply swapping in a 100% charged battery allows for only a short interruption of use. The battery can then be recharged in a separate charger. 
As for all the other waterproofing issues I've not gone beyond a ziplock bag in my thinking perhaps a plastic food jar. I was at one time looking at those waterproof boxes but since I have a phone case and a holster on my phone they either didn't fit or was way too big.
With bluetooth and small power banks and large ziplocks unless they leak you shouldn't need to have cables "leaking" out of a wateproof container I would think. I once saw a cheap device that runs off of batteries that can seal plastic by melting a seam in it that could be interesting as you could buy large bags and seal smaller devices into the plastic from them and just tear open the sealed bag when you need to use it and reseal it when done to waterproof it.


----------



## De-Lux (Oct 2, 2019)

rickypanecatyl said:


> tex.proud said:
> 
> 
> > 2 brands already mentioned, Zebraligt and Armytech, are highly recommended by me.
> ...


I am curious exactly how the tailcaps broke. I ask this because both Zebralights that I had fail were from a failure at the tailcaps. I didn't bother trying to get it covered under warranty, instead I just purchased new tailcaps.


----------



## finn (Dec 12, 2019)

De-Lux said:


> Well, I am probably going to get slammed for saying it but I would stay away from Zebralight if Uber dependability is important. Had a couple fail and one after lite use. Don't get me wrong, I love my Zebralights, I own 4, fit and finish are excellent. Not super crazy about the UI and definitely would be reluctant bathing or showering with any of my Zebra lights.I would look at ArmyTek otherwise buy two Zebralight to have one as back up JIC. I would also go with a Head lamp that runs AA primaries especially for the environment you will be using the light. A dozen AA's would roughly be the weight and space of a LiPo charger and you can get AA's just about anywhere.



I am just one data point, but I've had the same experience. I wouldn't depend on one as a sole light. If you have a backup, then they are pretty nice. Lights with extreme runtime at low level are great for multi-day camping and backpacking and zebralight was one of the first to figure that out.


----------



## Stefano (Dec 12, 2019)

rickypanecatyl said:


> I've noticed 3 different styles of charging built into lights and am curious which one is the most reliable/waterproof:
> 1. micro or C USB under a rubber flap.
> 2. USB port protected under under screwed threads.
> 3. Magnetic charging cable that attaches to the outside.



I use Zebralight and Armytek.
I bought Armytek (Wizard basic version with magnet) the first time because it was a discount offer, then I bought many other basic Wizard and Elf C2 (Elf has the Micro USB port)


After an initial skepticism I can guarantee the waterproofness of these Armytek, I used them in the rain but above all frequently washed under a jet of tap water.


Elf C2 has a non-durable USB port protection grommet but it is guaranteed to work without it and it seems to be true.
I'm a guy who loves Zebralight but I'm using Armytek more often, they cost me little so I don't care if they fall on the ground or if I risk losing them.


For your daughter's use, perhaps Armytek is better because it has the glass that is more protected (recessed), the magnetic recharge or Micro USB convenient because you don't have to take out the battery and you can use a solar panel or a powerbank directly.


Keep in mind that my positive experience has been with Basic version of Wizard and with ELF.
Of the professional version I read on the web of frequent failures (I have no idea if this has improved over time)
Excuse the bad translation.


----------



## LittleBill (Dec 12, 2019)

maybe i am biased , but i have never had a single fenix failure, EVER. with any part of the light, and they see mud and water regularly, i have 0 hesitation of going underwater with them, and do so when the need arises.

that said i would never carry only 1 light nor would i only carry 1 battery, everything fails or can get damaged, get 2 lights and 4 batteries or more, i personally would go 18650, and that's coming from eneloops for many years, get the lights with the charger built in, or the battery with the charger built in, and you don't need a charger period.

good luck


----------



## Gallen1119 (Dec 15, 2019)

I've had an Olight H1R for a about 2.5 years with no problem. Backpacking + everything around the house with no issues. I really like the magnetic charging attachment. Some moisture exposure but I've never dunked it. Rated as IPX8, but as stated, I haven't tested this. I am not associated with Olight, but they do have a Christmas sale starting 12/16/19. I don't think the HR1 is going on sale, but I will be ordering one for my son with some other stuff!


----------



## bbltint (Dec 17, 2019)

De-Lux said:


> I am curious exactly how the tailcaps broke. I ask this because both Zebralights that I had fail were from a failure at the tailcaps. I didn't bother trying to get it covered under warranty, instead I just purchased new tailcaps.



I am curious how your ZL tailcaps broke? Which batteries you had in use?


----------



## De-Lux (Feb 16, 2020)

bbltint said:


> De-Lux said:
> 
> 
> > I am curious exactly how the tailcaps broke. I ask this because both Zebralights that I had fail were from a failure at the tailcaps. I didn't bother trying to get it covered under warranty, instead I just purchased new tailcaps.
> ...


 AW 18650 protected in one (SC64w) and your standard AA primary in the other (H503c). Upon closer inspection it was definitely a shoddy solder job with both where the spring is soldered to the pcb. Fortunately getting a replacement tail cap was pretty painless. I still think they are great lights but wouldn't hurt to have a backup aroung just in cas.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Feb 16, 2020)

Always have a backup light for sure regardless of how reliable a light is you can break or lose it leaving you in the dark plus if you have the same type of battery for both lights you can swap them back and forth if one light quits working you still have 2 batteries for the good one.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Feb 18, 2020)

De-Lux said:


> AW 18650 protected in one (SC64w)



That could be part of the problem. The SC64 requires an unprotected flat-top cell, not much longer than 65mm. A protected cell, being longer, would put a lot of pressure on the tail spring. I think almost all the new Zebralights require unprotected flat-top cells. They did this to allow them to make the lights as small as possible.


----------



## Lumen83 (Feb 20, 2020)

Lynx_Arc said:


> Always have a backup light for sure regardless of how reliable a light is you can break or lose it leaving you in the dark plus if you have the same type of battery for both lights you can swap them back and forth if one light quits working you still have 2 batteries for the good one.



This is what I do. My primary headlamp for hiking is an Olight H1N. And my spare battery carrier for the Olight H1N is a second Olight H1N.


----------



## De-Lux (Feb 20, 2020)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> De-Lux said:
> 
> 
> > AW 18650 protected in one (SC64w)
> ...


 You got me thinking so I actually just measured the 18650 in my SC64 out of curiosity and it meassures in at precisely 65mm and upon closer inspection the battery is what appears to be Panasonic and not AW. At 65mm it still feels like excessive force is on the spring but dont really have another SC64 to compare. Would have been the logical explanation that the cell was too long but it does fall within the required length.. Also want to note that my intent is not to trash Zebralight. They are great lights in my opinion. I would not own several if I felt otherwise. The OP mentioned that he had multiple Armyteks fail at the tailcap and I am curious if it was a similar issue. Reality is that object mechanical in nature can and do fail. If uber reliability is if utmost importance to the OP then my recommendation is to carry a backup JIC. A chain is only as strong as its weakest link.


----------

